# Does someone live near Seabrook, New Hampshire with Heavy Truck knowledge?



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I'm looking at a 33k GVW 2007 salt truck in Seabrook and since I'm 12 hours away I'm wanting to find someone who can look at the truck for me. I'm wanting to drive it home and it's a considerable amount of money so I don't want to get screwed. I will pay you for your time but am wanting someone with a little knowledge.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hey I would help but you are closer than I am.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

cretebaby;1172486 said:


> Hey I would help but you are closer than I am.


I wish you were close because I'd know you'd give the truck a good look over. The truck is an 07 Freighliner with 21k on it so it should be pretty close to new but I need to drive it home and I don't want any unexpected problems.


----------



## Dirt_Werx (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi Dave, we have never spoken before but I am a truck and equipment mechanic down in mass, I own my own repair shop and trucking company and I should be able to help you out, I'm probably only less then 2 hours from Seabrook NH and would to happy to take a ride up to give the truck a good look over and road test. Please let me know if I may be of service and we can set something up.

Thanks, Alex


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

JD Dave;1172536 said:


> I wish you were close because I'd know you'd give the truck a good look over. The truck is an 07 Freighliner with 21k on it so it should be pretty close to new but I need to drive it home and I don't want any unexpected problems.


Do you need a CDL for that Truck..........:waving:....:laughing:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I sent you a PM thanks.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Matson Snow;1172593 said:


> Do you need a CDL for that Truck..........:waving:....:laughing:


Not if you put a slow moving sign on it.


----------

